# Well....



## rails2rails (Jan 30, 2013)

I had written a detailed and interesting story about one of my favorite trips, it was fairly long. When it came time to post, I got the old "you must be logged in to do that" routine. I was. I couldn't figure out how to save my story. I was logged in all along. So, I logged out and back in and my story was MIA. Only partially my fault I might add. I'll give it another whirl.


----------



## travelin (Jan 30, 2013)

left click mouse, cover the text so it highlights, right click , then hit copy, log back in and paste it.

thats pc method, i havnt a clue about phone stuff.


----------



## rails2rails (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, I know. That's what I get for being rash. I'll put my story in a new thread, hate being timed out.


----------

